
Wordnik - A Social Network for Wordies - tomh
http://www.steverubel.com/a-social-network-for-wordies?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+steverubel+%28The+Steve+Rubel+Lifestream%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jparise
They seem to have a pretty nice API (<http://docs.wordnik.com/api>),
including:

    
    
      * Definitions from the The Century Dictionary
      * Frequency data reflecting occurrences in our alpha API corpus
      * Example sentences for words
      * An autocomplete service
      * Access to our Word of the Day

------
tbgvi
I remember some of Wordnik's PR was an article about their PR -
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/05/business/05pr.html?pagewan...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/05/business/05pr.html?pagewanted=all)

It is interesting though, definitely an upgrade from dictionary.com or merriam
webster.

------
zzzmarcus
Looks like this is the new domain for wordie.org from a couple years ago. Has
the site been run continuously since then or is this a rebirth?

